# buckling



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hi all,
i'm comin down to OR, and WA for vacation in Dec. and looking at bucklings, what do ya think of him, he seems really nice, but he's 99.9% boer, not a FB. can he still be reg.? he is from parker's gourmet goats. (his full sister has the purple tag.)




they arent the best pics, but it's hard to photograph a kid!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Where are you coming to in Wa and Or?

You are more then welcome to make a fast trip to the East side of Washington and stop in to say :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a nice buckling....but in my opinion.... I don't know........ if I'd go for a percentage buck ..he will never be FB boer....... 
He can be registered....... if his sire is registered.....  if the dam is not registered...... then he will start out..... I think at 50%...but don't quote me on that....
I am not telling you what to do......... by no means ........ just advising you..... that in the long run .........you may not be happy with a percentage buck....people looking for FB bucks....will not be able to get them from you ........no matter how you breed the percentage buck............I really think you will be happier with a FB ..........I am just looking out for your best interest.. ...   :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a nice looking little buck, he appears to be a little short in the body but he may grow out of that.

I don't see any bucks for sale on their for sale page, but check out Rocky Run, they have some really nice boers: http://www2.localaccess.com/rockyrun/boers.htm

If they don't have anything, I'm sure they could point you to a breeder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't see any bucks for sale on their for sale page, but check out Rocky Run, they have some really nice boers: http://www2.localaccess.com/rockyrun/boers.htm


 they are sold out of boers....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Really? Thats too bad, I know her husband died last year so I'm sure they were to much for her


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah , that's what's catching me, he isnt fullblood. i'm getting the dams name soon, she's pistolero daughter. the sire is Prime Suspect.

but he would be reg and as an American Purebred right? i think the dam is 99, or 94% and the sire is fullblood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> American Purebred


yes the buckling will be a registered purebred  not FB .....  LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he's still really cute.. and not bad looking either


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think he's that great. Very cute, but i'm not sure if it's the pics, but he doesn't look amazing for a buck or anything, but again, I'm not sure what your purposes would be with him. Not sure exactly where you'll be traveling, but you could try ..... http://leaningtreefarm.com/ She has some NICE goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't think he's that great. Very cute, but i'm not sure if it's the pics, but he doesn't look amazing for a buck or anything, but again, I'm not sure what your purposes would be with him. Not sure exactly where you'll be traveling, but you could try ..... http://leaningtreefarm.com/ She has some NICE goats!


 they are sold out as well... 

this is what it says on there site...

Leaning Tree is currently sold out of bucks / bucklings... 
There will be more available this winter, so please check back!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh,,,that's to bad. She's at our fair every year and her goats are so beautiful,,,I even got to show some of her stock, they do very well! Makes me wanta get a boer!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well we wont be going until december......that could be an option, i'm kinda hesitant because i wanted a FB.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

If you check out the Craigslist in this area, there are quite a few boer goats for sale now. Here's a link to one: http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/grd/929285475.html He sounds really nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well we wont be going until december......that could be an option, i'm kinda hesitant because i wanted a FB.


 To bad.... it couldn't be in march ..that is when our kids will be weaned....we are kidding...... in Dec....it will be to soon....they will be just hatched...LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well, i could just hold off on it altogether and ship one from you, gives me more time to save up cash.  (no joke, pm me if you'd want to.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK...I PM'd you... Katrina


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Its hard to tell much about kids at that age. He's a decently built little guy. Nice thickness to him.

An American Purebred buck is still registered and his kids can still be registered. Having a fullblood buck is only really essential if you're really into showing and are trying to get that animal ennobled. Purebred and percentages cannot be ennobled.

Katrina, aren't most of your does percentages? This might be the way to go then.

I also wanted to mention that the buck's sire is very nice. I don't like the look of Ruger personally but I like what he throws and Prime Suspect follows that trend. He has a double shot of Brass Shot and is a Gauge grandson as well. He's thick, muscular and wide at the chest. I wish there was a rear shot of him too, but even from the side you can see how far he carries that meat all the way down to his hock on that rear leg. And I love his head!


----------

